# Euro 2021 - Scotland's goalie, oh dear!



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Isn't that position normally taken by defenders or midfield?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

As a fellow goalkeeper that was a stupidly high position to take. OK maybe in the park but at a professional level you should never need to be that far up. It means your defenders are pushed up way too far


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

O dear









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

We wiz robbed!!!

We Jimmy Krankie is going to make them play the game again as its not the result she wanted.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

‘Modern keepers’ are encouraged to act as a ‘sweeper’ if defenders are pushed high up the pitch to discourage a long ball over the top on a quick break. Ederson at City is a prime example of this - although it has to be said you have to be very confident with the ball at your feet and able to read the game very well, neither of which are Marshall’s strong point! 

The ball was lost very poorly (taking a shot when playing the ball out wide was the far better option) and this was what caused the situation

That said..

The finish was outstanding and even if Marshall was 10 yards further back I’m not sure the result would have been any different. If it was Ronaldo that had done that in a match social media would have gone nuts over it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

It was a fantastic goal tbf. Scotland weren't that bad but, at any level, if you keep wasting chances you'll eventually be punished for it.

Fridays game should be interesting, hopefully England will smash them but I wouldn't be surprised if there's a shock result for Scotland.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clarke picked the wrong team. Losing our best player didn't help either. 

I do agree that Marshall was too far out. It was a pointless shot by Hendrie that was only ever going to hit the defender.

It was a very well taken goal, but I don't think it was as amazing as made out. When a player is presented with an empty net like that, and time to set up for the shot, the chances of hitting the target should be quite high. 

Getting a ribbing(usually worse) from English fans is to be expected. I find it uncomfortable that many Scots are happy to see Scotland lose and bringing politics into football.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Clarke picked the wrong team. Losing our best player didn't help either.
> 
> I do agree that Marshall was too far out. It was a pointless shot by Hendrie that was only ever going to hit the defender.
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing Scots happy to lose Kerr?, think the national team brought the politics into football when they agreed to take the knee against England but not the other two games.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mike13 said:


> Where are you seeing Scots happy to lose Kerr?, think the national team brought the politics into football when they agreed to take the knee against England but not the other two games.


Read any football forum or comments sections. There's a couple of comments above.

I'm not even touching on the actions taken by players against racism.

A major football tournament is being played partly in this country, home teams involved, the football has been good and people are excited. Yet DW doesn't even have a thread about it and this thread is already heading down another slippery slope.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Read any football forum or comments sections. There's a couple of comments above.
> 
> I'm not even touching on the actions taken by players against racism.
> 
> A major football tournament is being played partly in this country, home teams involved, the football has been good and people are excited. Yet DW doesn't even have a thread about it and this thread is already heading down another slippery slope.


I'm genuinely not seeing any posts leading to a slippery slope, i see comments about wanting England to win but beyond that nothing, we're allowed not to agree on topics.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

grunty-motor said:


> We wiz robbed!!!
> 
> We Jimmy Krankie is going to make them play the game again as its not the result she wanted.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Yet DW doesn't even have a thread about it and this thread is already heading down another slippery slope.


Until you posted there was nothing but a light hearted look at a poor situation.

Nothing bad but you start with saying something political.

Unfortunately you have this habit of dragging down a thread and crying wolf at the same time.

Mods please close this thread.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Until you posted there was nothing but a light hearted look at a poor situation.
> 
> Nothing bad but you start with saying something political.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

Look in the mirror.

Even after all the rotten discussions on here in recent times when I stepped out of the threads they still kept getting locked time after time.

DW used to be far more polite and civil.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And at the OP's request.


----------

